# Small lettering on wood



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I need help figuring out the best way to either carve or etch small lettering into wood. For example 10-32 screw. I'm making a kit with taps,drill bits and heli-coil's and want the sizes etched in on the wood so it looks nice. Really not sure on what way I should attack this any help form all the great woodworkers out there sure would help.

Thx Ken


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I suppose you could use metal letter/number stamps that you tap with a hammer, but that would be awfully tedious.

Personally, I'd go with an electronic label maker. You can get clear labels with dark lettering, so it would really look like the lettering was printed right on the wood.

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PT-80-P-touch-Electronic-Labeling/dp/B000FHYZRW


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...or you can use a wood burner/soldering pencil with a fine point…
CharlieM1958, I use metal stamps too and sometimes heat them so they burn into the wood. Only two fires so far ; )


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

take it to a trophy shop that does laser engraving. It will come out perfect!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A small Dremel style engraver if you are steady of hand and keen of eye.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You can print out the font and size you want reversed. Take it and have a copy made on a standard copy machine and then cut them apart and iron the lettering onto the area you want. You can then darken with a sharpy and seal with poly, or carve/ wood burn the lettering as you like.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A company nemed Rayen (an probably others) make some clear architectural overlay that you print in your laser printer or copy machine; has to be the heat type process, not ink jet type. Once printed, you peel the clear media off the backing an place it on what ever you want it on. I use it on paper and metal and the background is almost invisible. Wouldn't be as nice on wood grain, but i thought I'd mention it any ways )


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Ken,
My experience with etching small words in wood is that you need very tight and hard grain material. The exception I have found is basswood. Fuzz and chipping of small letter areas is always a problem.

My first recommendation would be to look into some type of "branding iron." Depending on how many you need they can be made from a small CNC or Laser. If the kit is pretty standard, maybe one iron for the whole sheet.

Steve


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank-you everyone, I used a school template (Plastic green) and dremel. After a few drinks (LOL), carefully grinded out the penciled in area from the plastic template, then filled the grinded out area with a dark wood filler that was in contrast of the light wood. It looked great and they were happy. 
You guy are great thx again.
Ken


----------



## Bob3418 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Topamax,

I searched for "Rayen" and came up with a rock group, Facebook "friends" links, a horse farm, a high school in Ohio and someone called "Rayen Moonfeather", but nothing having to do with clear architectural overlay. Got any more detailed info?

Thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is the name on the package. It is probably 10 or 15 years old. Go to an architectual /drafting supply store. It is used to make corrections on blueprints and stick it on without having to do the whole print over. I suppose there is still somebody making and using it?


> The whole world can't be autoCAD can it


----------



## Bob3418 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check it out.

As for the Auto CAD…probably. Who would have ever thought that something like Twitter would be a hit too??


----------



## Laserdude (May 23, 2011)

Hi Ken,

The laser can do really fine text in wood, and the spacing comes out perfect. Send me an email to discuss, and we can make it happen…...

[email protected]

Dave


----------

